# 280z problem please help



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

i have a problem with my 1977 datsun 280z. The problem is my fuel injector messed up. so i replace it all and now i cannot start my car. I have to put gas into the intake or whatever that thing is to get it start. Can someone tell me what is the problem and how can i fix it. Pleae help me out


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> i have a problem with my 1977 datsun 280z. The problem is my fuel injector messed up. so i replace it all and now i cannot start my car. I have to put gas into the intake or whatever that thing is to get it start. Can someone tell me what is the problem and how can i fix it. Pleae help me out


check your fuel pump, and fuel filter.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

I just replaced my fuel pump like a month ago.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> I just replaced my fuel pump like a month ago.


its obvious your not getting any fuel for combustion. check the fuel lines and fuel filter. check the injectors if there plugged into the harness.


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Try..*

www.zcar.com and talk to guys like Tony D,Bleach,RexZ,or Zolorin.


----------

